
Survey Finds Apple Most Popular Notebook Brand Among U.S. College Students - theandym
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/08/07/big-macs-on-campus/
======
theandym
Not intended as linkbait. I think its an important trend to recognize,
especially for developers targeting the education marketplace.

